# Vent froglets: How old before sale?



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

How old should vent froglets be before they are offered for sale? I have a couple that will be about a month and a half old when we have our next frog meeting and I was wondering if they would be old enough to bring.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Thats up to you I guess. If they are fat and healthy, I don't really see why not. For me, Id prefer not to buy frogs that young, but for the right price Im sure I wouldnt mind


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Phil,

My Iquitos vents have been big enough to take wingless melanos right ootw. So, if you have been feeding them heavily every day with good, supplemented food, I don't see why they wouldn't make for a saleable size.

If they were tank raised, they probably wouldn't be big enough yet.

Just an opinon, Richard.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

it depends. imo... meetings are a totally different animal than any other sale. for the sake of "selling" them i would say 3-4 months would be good for a normal sale, however at a meeting where prices are dropped significantly i'd say its really just a judgement call. ive brought fogs that morphed out on the way to a meet. (they were given away though, not sold). selling a 1.5 month old frog would imo affect what you can charge, but as long as they are healthy and the person purchasing them understands the added risk of a younger animal, go for it.

james


----------

